# New Additions - New Pics + Video



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

So I've been considering adding a new doe to my small herd. I guess I will do so sooner than I thought. AND I will also be adding a buck laddie to my herd, too! I wasn't planning on a buck this year, but I couldn't pass him up. He is coming from the same herd that the doe is, but he is not related to her at all! And they are registered!

These pictures are not mine, they were taken by the person selling them.

The doe, Yoko


















The buck, George









If all goes well, I will be picking them up this week!

The buck laddie, after being quarantined, will be buddies with my wether in their own pen. Yoko will join my girls. She is apparently on the bottom of the totem pole in the herd she comes from. I think she'll be a good girl with my girls, and they to her. She won't be bred until later, I want her to be settled in before anything happens.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: New Additions*

Congrats!

They are very cute
:leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: New Additions*

Congrats!!! They are beautiful!!! Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: New Additions*

Grats on the new herd members


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: New Additions*

New herd members are always super fun! The new members and the old will butt each other a little at first, then they should settle down great. Love that the buck has blue eyes. =D


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Additions*

Aww...very nice! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: New Additions*

They are so sweet g :thumbup: ood luck I hope goes well!!!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: New Additions*

Thanks all! I am so very excited!

Tomorrow is the day! They're about four hours away (and in a different timezone) but I am up for the drive! I'll be packing myself a sammich and some drinks and heading out tomorrow morning! I will of course recheck that the pickup time is still OK, since it would be a bit of a pain (and a waste of gasoline) to go all the way only for it to not happen. I am taking the chance of having the bucky smelling boy in the small SUV, since it gets about 27 mpg rather than the truck which gets like, 14. Crated of course, but hah, you know how the bucks are with their perfume!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Additions*

very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: New Additions*

Very cute and I love their names!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: New Additions*

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: New Additions*

They're home! And my word, George is very fragrant! I rode the entire way with all the windows down so I wasn't fumigated! I've smelled bucks before, but he just had really strong man musk compared to the others. Whew! But he is very friendly, and has a very gentle voice.

Yoko is even more gorgeous in person! A little nervous, but I think she'll settle in well!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: New Additions*

She is lovely, congrats. And, yes George is pretty too (lol), you just blew a hole in my idea for DH to bring an adult buck home from Texas when he visits his daughters. I'd never hear the end of it...darn.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: New Additions*

New pictures!

Yoko, grazing on what little there is to graze, hah. She is an incredibly sweet goat. Though a complete trollop in heat! She went into heat yesterday, and standing heat yesterday evening. She slipped around me when I went into her pen, and she made a beeline to where George is. Lets just say she drove him WILD though the fence, and they both wanted each other so badly. But, since I don't want January babies, I didn't let anything happen, haha. I did document it so I can figure out the time between her cycles. 









George! Although he is quite stanky, he is very friendly and mellow. And his previous owner worked with him a lot, I think a toddler could lead him on a piece of dental floss and he would be an angel.









*



*


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Poor George! I kinda felt sorry for him getting teased.

Then I looked at my poor buck who is getting a work out on the same doe who didn't take her first cycle, and is now splitting her estrus. I swear she just wants the male company and is probably already bred.. But I keep letting her back in when she wants to go in with him and well they do the deed and he looks tired for a good day or more after I give them overnight time together.


----------

